
A guy tries to find the origins of a Windows desktop image - marketer
http://www.vanityfair.com/ontheweb/features/2007/02/autumn200702?printable=true&currentPage=all
======
wayne
Whenever Windows desktop images are mentioned, I'm reminded of the Flickr guys
who Microsoft commissioned to shoot a few images to use for Vista's desktop
images. This guy made his entire shoot free for download on Flickr and many of
the images are amazing:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/darwishh/sets/72157594510047657...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/darwishh/sets/72157594510047657/)

~~~
jacobolus
They're a pretty set of images, but most are over-saturated and over-
sharpened, for my taste. (That is, they distort color relationships within the
scene to an extent that I find excessive. Note: tastes vary.)

------
andreyf
This goes to prove that good writing can make just about anything seem
griping.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I stopped after 4 paragraphs and then went to the bottom of the article.

I guess good writing is in the eye of the beholder? There wasn't anything
wrong with it, just I've read many articles with this same pattern and unless
the details of the chase interest me, I'd just as soon cut to the end.

EDIT: And don't you mean "gripping" instead of "griping" The first, I believe
is to grip something, whereas the second is to complain. I hate to be Mr.
Spelling Bee Person, but it was bugging me.

~~~
andreyf
_I hate to be Mr. Spelling Bee Person..._

I really appreciate the correction. Spelling is important.

------
ojbyrne
This has inspired a minor quest of my own (though it probably isn't going to
be as epic as his). Who said "Nobody with a decent map needs rainbows."?

Google returns 3 hits, all of which are that article.

~~~
noonespecial
_As one far wiser than I once must have said,_ Nobody with a decent map needs
rainbows.

Once _must_ have said? Sounds to me like he just made it up, included it
because he thought it sounded cool, and then tried to give it a little
legitimacy by couching it in that "wise old saying" meme.

Ostensibly, one concludes that you don't need the rainbow because the map
shows you where the gold is... that's actually kind of dumb when you think
about it. Opposite of most wise old sayings.

~~~
ojbyrne
Damn, you solved my quest. I completely misread "must" :-)

------
tjmc
I have a theory that the default XP theme 'Bliss' is a still from The Phantom
Menace, with the yellow clone troop carriers just cresting the hill at the
right.

It would be easy enough to test this theory, but it involves watching the
wretched thing again...

------
13ren
[http://www.peterkburian.com/-/peterkburian/gallery.asp?cat=1...](http://www.peterkburian.com/-/peterkburian/gallery.asp?cat=12650&pID=1&row=15&photoID=3444643&searchTerm=)

------
delackner
If you liked this, I highly recommend the New York Trilogy by Paul Auster.

